# lima beans



## ac45acp (Jan 18, 2012)

i love lima beans. a couple pounds of dried limas and some smoked pork neck bones. just enough chicken broth to cover by about 2 inches and simmer all day until just about done. last couple hours remove lid crank up the heat a little an let 'em cook down in their own "gravy".  mighty fine.


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 19, 2012)

We eat lima beans I like it more in a bean soup.  There is a very famous BBQ joint just north of me (New Zion Missionary Baptist Church BBQ) that serves lima beans as their main side.


----------



## arnie (Jan 19, 2012)

Can't get enough lima beans. they make a great addition to baked beans also


----------



## kryinggame (Jun 3, 2012)

Hey man,

So do you use chicken broth instead of water? I've never heard of that before.


ac45acp said:


> i love lima beans. a couple pounds of dried limas and some smoked pork neck bones. just enough chicken broth to cover by about 2 inches and simmer all day until just about done. last couple hours remove lid crank up the heat a little an let 'em cook down in their own "gravy".  mighty fine.


----------



## ac45acp (Jun 3, 2012)

i use homemade chicken broth when i have it and water when i don't.

tony


----------



## kryinggame (Jun 3, 2012)

Tony, all night I was thinking of baby lima means and pork neck bones. Generally, i'll eat this in the winter. Despite being 82 degrees here in Charlotte, I'm going to make some today. Can't wait.

Thanks!


----------

